# CNM's First Assist at C-sections



## peporter (Mar 28, 2009)

Hello coders, I have recently been given charges to code for certified nurse midwives. They have sent charges for first assist at c-section. Is anyone billing these? Is this even a billable charge? Does a physician have a need for a first assist during these procedures? Will carriers pay for this and what kind of documentation is required? The progress notes are usually just a line saying they were first assist to Dr.xxxx and sometimes the Dr. does list the CNM's name in the op note. What modifier is needed? The AS, 80, SB, ? I would like to hear from anyone who is billing for the midwives. I usually code orthopedics and am doing this until we get another coder. Thanks in advance for any help. Paula


----------

